# Trend T4 Plunge Router



## Karson

Tim: I bought one of these routers about 10 years ago. I got it at Woodworkers Wharehouse (since out of business). It's a great router just like you stated.


----------



## rgmcinnis

tim, my assumption is that you use the plunge router for mortising.

on your morris chairs do you use 1) mortises and tenons with half-round edges (ie, from a router or horizontal martiser)? and do you use 2) floating tenons (ie, the ends of stretchers etc are mortised to receive the tenons)?

while i am far from a professional woodworker in skill, i use these all the time myself.

only "purists"-like Morris himself-i think, would insist on the old-fashioned drilled and chiseled mortise and tenon joints. however, something tells me that maybe a purist buying a high-end morris chair might insist on traditional m and t.

ray


----------



## DanYo

Tim: Thanks for the good review. I have a porter cable 690 and have used it for many years. Been looking at smaller routers and this one fits my budget. It is NOW on my wish list.


----------



## LeeJ

Hi Tim;

Great job on the review.

Lee


----------



## tenontim

Ray, I don't use routers for mortising, I use a chisel mortiser, or a dedicated drill press, set up as a chisel mortiser. I cut the tenons on the table saw, unless on a long piece, such as bed rails, then I use a horizontal router jig that I made. I only cut mortise and tenons by hand for practice or on pieces that only have a few mortise/tenon joints.


----------



## Bob42

Tim,
I got mine about the same time and have used it a few times now and so far it works very well. i wasn't sure how well it was made but for $100.00 I was pleasantly surprised. Thanks for the review.


----------



## RouterManiac

Thanks for the review, I see that trend carries some larger routers now. I was thinking about getting one of those but was not sure of the brand.


----------



## daveintexas

Of you folks that have one of these new T4 routers-
Have you tried it for inlay work?

I have a T3, but the problems with it, beside the switch, are the plunge is not smooth and the lock lever for the plunge has to be really cranked down, otherwise it comes off, not a good thing for a router when doing inlay work.

I heard the plunge base for the Colt router is $400.00. Is that for real ???


----------



## geneo1

I have the colt router and refuse to pay $400 for a plunge base, I think i will buy the trend T4 after reading your review. I have a PC 690 with a plunge base to big for some inlay's. THANKS


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks tim I like mine also


----------



## Howie

Commenting on the Trend router: I had one that had "issues" and Trend sent me a brand new one. They have changed their service location to North Carolina. If you have one and have to return it,check the website for return address the one on the warranty(unless it's new) is incorrect.
The new router works fine and does everything I want it to.


----------



## Geedubs

I just picked one up new from allprotools.com for $83 with free shipping (packaged the inlay accessory with it…also on sale…in order to get to the $100 free shipping threshold). Looking forward to getting this and trying it.


----------

